# The great LYRICORD vs WESTMINSTER whom pull out the best LP's Oldies corner review?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I definitely like both, premium label of 20th century, oldies, I aknowwledge but timeless experience, Than Lyricord, I have two releases, thee *Gombert Missa De Pacem + motets of eminent members of Franco-Flemish* school, of audio artform, polyphony done in the Burgundy kingdom & Giovanni Pierre-Luigi Da Palestrina- Missa- Iste confessor\ Missa Sine Nomine= in is name mass, our Lord Jesus.

Then Westminster I only have one but like it to death, it's the *Don Carlo Gesualdo da Venosa, *una Burgada del Napoli nowadays, way back a major Art-center, like Ferrare!

My edition of the Randolph by James Randolph aka Rosenberg is splendid, orange edition first pressing 1952, Gesualdo split whit Monteverdi, de madrigali are wonderfull, the vinyl is thick, sound density is hudge, definitely my utter best vinyls purchased on the web E-bay & Disogs!!

What your cue on this what do you think folks any favorite label, what about there offerings for renaissance?

:tiphat:


----------

